
Yova – a new collective procurement application for businesses - mrbashbash
http://www.yova.io
======
mrbashbash
Hey folks! We've built the first collective procurement application for
businesses making it possible for a group of businesses to combine their
purchase orders in order to unlock volume based discounts. The concept was
created to support high volume low margin products and services where buying
together makes sense. So think paper cups and utensils for a restaurant
business or sugar packets for a coffee business.

The beautiful part is that your purchase requests is aggregated with other
businesses without you having to expose any competitive information to your
peers. The entire platform is designed around what we call transactional group
buying. Essentially, a group deal/promotion is created not based on location
or region of the buyers but instead the actual product itself. Once a deal is
unlocked through a predefined discount tier set by the seller, the entire
procurement process is handled at an individual business level. In other
words, we procure our requests together to unlock a discount but we actually
order the products individually! So shipping, handling, tax, etc. is handled
separately for each business giving you your own personal order but for a
cheaper price!

Check us out! Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

